# Girls are scratching....



## rjfoster03 (May 29, 2010)

My two little minis are scratching / rubbing themselves. Their coats look good, no bald spots, no visual insects that we can see, etc....

Any suggestions on what could be the cause, what to dust them with and the best way to dust them will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I dust our barns with permethrin dust for lice.  That would be my best guess as to why your girls are scratching. Lice can be easily mistaken for vegitation, so look really long and hard in their fur. )


----------



## rjfoster03 (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I will take a closer look at them and see if I can see anything.

As for the permethrin dust, so you put it directly on the goats and / or their bedding? If you put it on the goats, how do you apply it? Do you use some sort of applicator / duster or do you apply it right from the container?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Probably just spring itch - mine are all rubbing and scratching their winter coat off.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I have never put the p. dust ON the goats, just on their bedding and well used areas. 

I have used permethrin spray for the goats though. ) 

I agree with Stacey, our goats are rubbing all over everything too. They are just rubbing their winter coats off. )


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Mine are all itching just because they are shedding..its probably nothing to worry about..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... as well.... :wink:


----------

